# Ray Revis experience



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Well, there's an older thread concerning Mr. Revis, but I don't want to go looking for it.
I bought 2 nucs this spring, and they've been great bees! Then my strongest hive superseded their queen, and Ray replaced the queen, no charge. I made a split with that queen and we'll see what those queen cells do. He actually encouraged me to make the split.  I am very excited to see how this queen lays and what colour bees she'll make! 
I agree with TNBeek-- I will be doing more business with him in the future! You just got to love these bees! 
Russians have gotten a bad rap around her recently, but Revis Russians seem to be an entirely different breed compared to what I keep hearing.


----------



## Kazzandra (Jul 7, 2010)

Update: we lost both Russian hives the following spring to varroatosis and failure to thrive, even with treatment in fall with apilife var per instructions. These Russians were ornery, aggressive, unpleasant, and seemed to have no way to compete with other bugs, including mites and ants. I started all over in spring 2012 with Italian bees and haven't looked back. I can genuinely say the Russian experience is a failure.


----------

